# Weber vs Huntington



## jblaze

Hi. I'm a newbie and getting my first grill this month. I'm finally done with apartment living (yah!) for townhouse living.

Anyway, I've only read great things about Weber grills and was set to pull the trigger on a Spirit E310, but read somewhere that it's made in China (I just emailed Weber CS to confirm or deny). I'm not a huge Buy USA only guy, but I'd like to support American manufacturers, when there is a good product.

This led me to a company called Huntington. Their grill is half price, made in Canada (I think, although they make grills in Indiana as well) has similar specs (3 burners, porcelin coated cast iron grates, flavorizer, a side burner, 5 year warranty on burner system).

I kind of feel like the Spirit E310 is like buying a BMW made in China (although to be fair, it's more like a 1 Series BMW made in China). 

Does anybody have any experience with Huntington? Am I just being stupid by not buying the Weber ($250 isn't that big of a deal for me, as I view the grill like a 10 year investment). The only real advantage I see to the Weber are accessories and exceptional customer service when needed.

Any input is appreciated! Thanks in advance!

 

Weber E310
http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/spi ... irit-e-310

Huntington @ Lowes
http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/stores/ ... RRWidgetID

Huntington website
http://www.huntingtonbbq.com/grills/Classic/666664.html


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I'd save up my dough for one of these.

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/gen ... esis-e-330

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/gen ... esis-e-320


----------



## ScottyDaQ

From what I've read, only the Summit and Genesis are made in the USA. The rest of the models are off-shored.


----------



## jblaze

Is the Genesis that much better than the Spirit? They seem to have the same specs.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

HELL YEA!


----------



## jblaze

So, I just checked out the Genesis in person and wow, it's much nicer than the Spirit. It just feels more solid and Consumer Reports has it rated at an 84 vs. the Spirit, which is rated at a 62.

So, if it's between the Genesis for ~$700 (which would be ~$850 for a rotisserie kit & side burner) or this Broil King (which is the same company, Onward, as the Huntington) for $470 (including a rotisserie kit and side burner) what would you all recommend? I'm assuming the Genesis, but is it worth ~$400 more?

http://www.amazon.com/945584-Liquid-Pro ... B004EBUTPM


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Buy once, cry once!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Dude. Just buy the Weber Genesis! You will be thinking as you haul a POS to the curb two years from now "why didn't I buy a Genesis" :roll: Ya get what ya pay for. I truly believe with proper care, that thing will last you the rest of your life. Hell I have a 1979 kettle that sits out all year long with no cover. What more proof do ya need!


----------



## 1MoreFord

Buy the Weber and don't buy the rotis.  Just my $0.02


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

1MoreFord said:
			
		

> Buy the Weber and don't buy the rotis.  Just my $0.02


Come on man, rotis is fun. Makes great chicken! And every thing else.


----------



## jblaze

The rotis looks cool, but I think I can sub beer can chicken instead!

I think I'll go with the Weber, any recommendations between the EP-330 and E-330? The price is basically the same online, and the EP has SS grates and flavor-wave coverings, while the E has cast iron. I always thought cast iron was better, but the EP is the "premium" model, so obviously Weber thinks it's better. 

Thanks for the info so far, by the way.


----------

